

Ask HN: Is there money in making video tutorials on YouTube? - karolisd

I know there are a few companies like Treehouse and Code School doing video tutorials with a subscription based model. What I&#x27;m wondering is if there is a big enough market for video tutorials to make money off ads on YouTube. Anyone know what the CPM is like? I&#x27;m funny and creative enough to add some value to a dry tutorial, but I&#x27;m a bit lost in evaluating the market opportunity. I see a bunch of mediocre tutorials out there, is there an audience for better ones? Any other thoughts on it?
======
julianpye
This guy makes lots of money with his Tutorial videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnlGEUix-6w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnlGEUix-6w)

~~~
karolisd
So, on YouTube, absurdism > *.

